# τραχανάς = trahana



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2008)

Υπάρχει ισοδύναμη αγγλική λέξη; Εγώ έβαλα "*frumenty*", αλλά θέλω να σιγουρευτώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2008)

Αγαπητέ μου Ζαζ, δεν γνώριζα το frumenty, αλλά από την περιγραφή -hulled wheat boiled in milk and flavored with sugar and spices - δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τον τραχανά. Ο τραχανάς είναι ένα ζυμαρικό όπως όλα τα άλλα. Περιέχει αλεύρι σιταριού (όπως τα περισσότερα ζυμαρικά) και γάλα (ο γλυκός) ή ξινόγαλο (ο ξινός).


----------



## stathis (Apr 5, 2008)

Η ζωή αντιγράφει την τέχνη (και αντιστρόφως):
Πριν από λίγη ώρα συνάντησα τη λέξη "τραχανάς" στο μεταφρασμένο _Hollywood_ του Μπουκόφσκι (εκδ. Απόπειρα), και αναρωτήθηκα τι μπορεί να έγραφε ο γερο-Τσαρλς στο πρωτότυπο.
:)

(Δεν έχω τώρα μπροστά μου το βιβλίο για να σου πω σε ποιο κεφάλαιο βρίσκεται.)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2008)

Και στην περιγραφή που βλέπω εδώ, μιλάει για granules of pasta.



stathis said:


> (Δεν έχω τώρα μπροστά μου το βιβλίο για να σου πω σε ποιο κεφάλαιο βρίσκεται.)


Όταν θα έχεις μπροστά σου το βιβλίο, ψάξε εδώ για την Αγγλική λέξη και πες μας.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2008)

Να 'ναι καλά ο πατέρας μου, από τραχανά χόρτασα και με το παραπάνω μικρός.  Νομίζω ότι το "frumenty" περιγράφει ικανοποιητικά το γλυκό τραχανά, Αλεξάνδρα. http://www.google.com/search?q=frumenty+site%3A.gr&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2008)

Μου αρέσει πολύ ο τραχανάς (και εδώ τελειώνουν οι γνώσεις μου για το θέμα).

Από την τουρκική _tarhana_ (κατά το ΛΚΝ) ή από το _τραγανός_ (κατά ΛΝΕΓ), η Wikipedia τον έχει στο λήμμα tarhana. Φαντάζομαι, Zazula, γνωρίζεις τις περιπτώσεις που δεν τα μεταφράζουμε αυτά, αλλά για να βρεθεί ένα πολιτιστικό αντίστοιχο θα πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς ακριβώς τι προσπαθείς να πετύχεις με το μετάφρασμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2008)

Βλέπω ότι ήδη χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί το frumenty για τον τραχανά. 

Πάντως, η περιγραφή της παρασκευής του δείχνει κάτι διαφορετικό. Το frumenty βλέπω ότι είναι boiled wheat, βρασμένο σιτάρι, περισσότερο μοιάζει δηλαδή με τα κόλλυβα. 

Ο τραχανάς είναι πραγματικό ζυμαρικό στην παρασκευή του. Δηλαδή, ξεκινάμε από αλεύρι, και όχι ολόκληρους σπόρους σιταριού, και με το γάλα ή ξινόγαλα, φτιάχνουμε ζυμάρι. Στη συνέχεια το ζυμάρι "κόβεται" σε πολύ μικρά κομμάτια (περνώντας το μέσα από κρησάρα) και στη συνέχεια στεγνώνεται, όπως και τα ζυμαρικά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2008)

Ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι το frumenty μοιάζει με τα κόλλυβα και το kutia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kutia).


----------



## Prwteas (Apr 5, 2008)

Μα ο τραχανάς, όπως πολύ καλά περιέγραψε η Αλεξάνδρα, δεν έχει "sugar and spices". Το ότι λέμε "γλυκός τραχανάς", δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει ζάχαρη μέσα!

Πιο πολύ για κόλλυβα μου κάνει η περιγραφή της λέξης.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2008)

To frumenty είναι ένα είδος πόριτζ από βρασμένο σιτάρι ή πλιγούρι. Στις ιστοσελίδες που παρέθεσε ο Ζαζ βλέπουμε ότι κάποιοι αποφάσισαν να εξισώσουν το frumenty με τον τραχανά. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το λάθος προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι όντως η σούπα τραχανά θυμίζει _στην όψη_ το γνωστό "κουάκερ". Δεν είναι, όμως το ίδιο πράγμα.

Η συνταγή του frumenty από τις Medieval Recipes:
Boil the kibbled (cracked) wheat in the water until softened, about 15 minutes. Remove from the heat and allow to stand for another 15 minutes or until the water is abosrbed. Add the stock and milk (or almond milk) and bring back to a boil. Reduce heat to low and stir mixture for about 5 minutes. Stir in egg yolks and saffron and continue stirring until the egg starts to thicken. Do not let the mixture boil. Remove from the heat and allow to stand for 5 minutes before serving. The mixture will continue to thicken during this period.

Και μια πιο σύγχρονη συνταγή από το CDKitchen.com
Frumenty is a kind of porridge made from wheat boiled in milk. The recipe can be found in Medieval cookbooks, but it's thought that the dish may even date back to prehistoric times. Although it is one of the oldest dishes in the world, frumenty still makes a delicious, warming breakfast.
In a large pot bring the water to the boil then add the wheat. Simmer until the wheat is soft enough to eat. Next morning add the milk (or the mixture of milk and cream) and the brown sugar or honey. Warm it up on the stove for a few minutes, stirring well, and then serve with dried or stewed fruit.


----------



## Elena (Apr 5, 2008)

*trahana(s)*

Αν το CIA προτιμά:


_*Trahana:* A hard, coarse, pebble-like pasta made with wheat (either flour or cracked wheat) mixed with buttermilk, milk or yogurt, then sun dried. Trahana is rehydrated by cooking in soups or stews._


κι η... Diane Kochilas (βλ. σελίδες Martha Stewart), επίσης:

http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...110VgnVCM1000003d370a0aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default


δεν βλέπω λόγο για άλλη απόδοση.


(Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα, οπότε το πλησιέστερο στα αγγλικά είναι μάλλον το «buttermilk pasta» της Kochilas...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2008)

Μπορεί να μου ανοίξατε την όρεξη, αλλά το κλείσατε το θέμα - και για αυτό σάς ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)

Υποθέτω ότι για τη λανθασμένη, όπως αποδείχθηκε, απόδοση του τραχανά ως "frumenty" (κυρίως στο διαδίκτυο), την ευθύνη έχει το Hyperlexicon που δίνει την εν λόγω αντιστοίχιση. Εγώ θα μιλήσω για *trahana*, λοιπόν.

ΥΓ Να υποθέσω ότι αν πω και τις χυλοπίτες "noodles" θα με κράξετε πάλι, ε;
Α, ρε Ζάζουλε, έχεις βάλει την "κουλή" στην culinaria!


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Όταν θα πάτε στην Αμερική και σας προσφέρουν χάιλοπαϊτς, να ξέρετε ότι είναι αυτό το πράγμα:

Fantis Hilopites (Tripolis) 500 Grams
Square-cut Greek egg noodles
Hilopites (or Xilopites) are a traditional Greek egg noodle that is cut into tiny squares. This noodle makes a hearty side dish and delicious soups. In the style of home-made village noodles.

(Υπάρχει και χειρότερο, το ζάιλοπαϊτς.)



_Α, ρε Ζάζουλε, έχεις βάλει την "κουλή" στην culinaria!_
Αρκεί να μην είσαι εσύ που έβαλε το ανορθόγραφο kitsch στην kitchen.


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν θα έχεις μπροστά σου το βιβλίο, ψάξε εδώ για την Αγγλική λέξη και πες μας.


Το βρήκα και το παραθέτω για την ιστορία, μια και δεν βοηθάει στην αρχική ερώτηση.

_Trying to be kind to others, I often get my soul shredded into a kind of spiritual *pasta*_.
*->*
_Προσπαθώντας να είμαι ευγενής με τους άλλους, η ψυχή μου γίνεται μικρά κομματάκια σαν *τραχανάς*_. (κεφ. 6, σελ. 37 στην ελληνική έκδοση)

Προφανώς αυτό ανήκει σε άλλη συζήτηση, αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να αποφεύγονται τέτοιες culture-specific λέξεις στη μετάφραση, όταν δεν έχουν σχέση με τον κόσμο των ηρώων; Ο συνδυασμός Μπουκόφσκι και τραχανά ξενίζει, όσο να 'ναι...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2008)

Μαζί σου, Στάθη. Όχι μόνον ξενίζει, αλλά και ξινίζει (pun intended).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2008)

Είμαι περίεργη ν' ακούσω τη γνώμη του Nickel επ' αυτού (culture-specific αποδόσεις).

Πάντως, παρατηρώ ότι ο συγκεκριμένος μεταφραστής απέδωσε ως τραχανά το shredded pasta - που ήταν εξαρχής και η δική μου προσέγγιση στο θέμα.


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μαζί σου, Στάθη. Όχι μόνον ξενίζει, αλλά και ξινίζει (pun intended).


----------



## Dr Moshe (Apr 7, 2008)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια σημασία για το ζήτημα που σας απασχολεί, αλλά ίσως αξίζει να αναφερθεί πώς μεταφράζει τον όρο ο γνωστός λεξικογράφος τής Τουρκικής Sir G. Clauson (_An etymological dictionary of pre-thirteenth-century Turkish, _Oxford 1972). H λ. προέρχεται από το τουρκ. _tarhana_, που ανάγεται σε περσ. _tarxāna / tarxwāna_, το οποίο ερμηνεύεται «thick pottage, frumenty, portable soup».

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να συνεισφέρουν στο ερώτημά σας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Elena (Apr 7, 2008)

*Pottage and... tarhana*

*Tarhana*
Tarhana (Turkish), trachanas/trahanas(Greek τραχανάς) or (xino)chondros ((ξυνό)χονδρος), kishk (Egypt), or kushuk (Iraq) are dried foods based on a fermented mixture of grain and yoghurt or fermented milk, usually consumed as soup. As it is both acid and low-moisture, it preserves milk proteins effectively for long periods. Tarhana is very similar to some kinds of kishk.

*The Turkish tarhana consists of cracked wheat (or flour), yoghurt, and vegetables fermented then dried. *The Greek cuisine trahana contains only cracked wheat or a cous-cous like pasta and fermented milk. In Cyprus, it is considered a national specialty, and is often flavored with bay leaf, wild thyme, and fennel seed. All are consumed as soup by adding them to stock or water.

[...] 


History
Hill and Bryer (1995) argue that tarhana is akin to τρακτον/tractum, a thickener Apicius wrote about in the first century, which most other authors consider to be a sort of cracker crumb. Dalby (1996) connects it to the τραγός/τραγανός described (and condemned) in Galen's Geoponica 3.8. Weaver (2002) also considers it of western origin.

*Perry (1997), on the other hand, argues that the phonetic evolution of τραγανός to tarhana is unlikely, and that it probably comes from Persian tarkhâne.* He considers the resemblance to τραγανός and to τραχύς 'coarse' coincidental, though he speculates that τραχύς may have influenced the word by folk etymology.

Definition: pottage


Δεν ξέρω αν το παραπάνω βοηθάει ή μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο, αλλά ο δικός μας τραχανάς «pottage» δεν είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Σχετικά με τον τύπο _trahanas_ (δηλ. με -_s_), βλ. εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9331-Βαρκαλάς-Τσερνίκι&p=114113&viewfull=1#post114113.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2012)

Σήμερα άκουσα για πρώτη φορά τη λέξη τραχανάς με την έννοια που δίνει εδώ το slang.gr, δηλαδή βλάκας, κόπανος.

Δίπλα στο σπίτι μου είναι ένα γυμνάσιο. Ώρα 9.15 έφτασε το φορτηγό για να παραδώσει τα βιβλία, αλλά όπως φαίνεται άλλο ραντεβού είχε δώσει ο διευθυντής του σχολείου με τη μεταφορική εταιρεία. Στην πόρτα είναι ένας καθηγητής-ιερέας και κατεβαίνει ο φορτηγατζής έξαλλος, φωνάζοντας, "Ε, είναι τραχανάς! Είπαμε να παραδώσω τα βιβλία στις 8, δεν είπαμε να χάσω όλη μου τη μέρα εδώ πέρα. Είναι τραχανάς!" 
Προφανώς είχε έρθει από τις 8 και έκανε βόλτες μέχρι να εντοπιστεί κάποιος να πάει να ανοίξει το σχολείο.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 13, 2012)

Δεν ήξερα ότι και ο τραχανάς έχει το νήμα του! :woot: (αν και τώρα πια όλα τα περιμένω από σας  )

Να αποθέσω εδώ και ένα μακρινό του ξαδερφάκι, που έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές  και ίσως είναι ο αινιγματικός τραχανάς του Μπουκόφσκι;


----------

